# Poulan leaf blower not getting fuel to carb



## on3 (Sep 30, 2018)

I have a Poulan Pro BVM200VS leaf blower. The fuel tank has 2 lines. WHen pressing in the bulb, is the line with the fuel filter on it suppose to suck the fuel through the filter and into the carb? The other line is shorter and doesn't make contact with the fuel unless the fuel tank is all the way filled. Should both lines be submerged in fuel at all times? 

I think I need this:
https://www.amazon.com/Carbhub-Carburetor-Craftsman-BVM200VS-545081855/dp/B07CNCNDT6/

Thoughts?


----------



## GlynnC (Oct 1, 2018)

on3 said:


> I have a Poulan Pro BVM200VS leaf blower. The fuel tank has 2 lines. WHen pressing in the bulb, is the line with the fuel filter on it suppose to suck the fuel through the filter and into the carb? The other line is shorter and doesn't make contact with the fuel unless the fuel tank is all the way filled. Should both lines be submerged in fuel at all times?
> 
> I think I need this:
> https://www.amazon.com/Carbhub-Carburetor-Craftsman-BVM200VS-545081855/dp/B07CNCNDT6/
> ...


The way you described it is correct. Primer bulb pulls fuel from the tank thru the filter into the carb. You should then have a line from carb to bulb, then a line from bulb to tank which returns fuel to the tank. It’s okay for the return line to not extend down into fuel.


----------

